# Feeling down and needing support



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi.
Am feeling really fed-up. Since 2008 I've had a nasty time of it; nearly lost mum to septicaemia (she recovered thankfully) but is now in a nursing home with dementia; nearly lost FIL (he recovered too); lost my dear sister who was my best friend to cancer; gone through 3 failed tx cycles (can't afford any more); Dh has lost his job and I'm now facing redundancy (have never been unemployed in my life!). Am 43 in a few months time and am feeling really sorry for myself. Just want to curl up in a ball and cry...


----------



## ughhhh (May 12, 2012)

Gosh - so sorry for your hard time.

My belief is that we are only dealt the hand we are able to play... Keep fighting it will get better 

xxxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

maybe a hug would help.

                                                                                                                                                                                      

life is all about today. it's lots of todays strung together. we think it's about yesterday and tomorrow, but it's not. They're just imaginary things. All we've got in the end is today. Sometimes that sucks, but sometimes it means 'today wasn't so bad' is a win. nearly losing your mum and dealing with the dementia, nearly losing your FIL, losing your sister, failed TX and your and DH's job situations, that would be a lot for anyone to deal with. You must have great strength to have got this far, i'm guessing it will get you through. x 
as they say in Finding Nemo - 'just keep swimming'.


----------



## happyhippy (Jul 7, 2010)

Hiya

Just wanna hug you. We have just had several major life events and losses too- not to mention BFN... So when you wrote about just curling up in a ball, I totally got the emotion. Sending you love and peace- from one stranger to another. Xxx


----------

